

The real source of Apple device IDs leaked by Anonymous last week - jkbr
http://redtape.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/09/10/13781440-exclusive-the-real-source-of-apple-device-ids-leaked-by-anonymous-last-week?lite

======
dkokelley
So from what I gather, the UDID's leaked all belong to people who have
downloaded an app that Blue Toad has either created or published content
through. Does this seem correct? I doubt they have 1+ million publishers.

~~~
rsynnott
Blue Toad seems to be essentially a white label app company, something like a
CMS for apps. They'd have many publishers, who'd have many apps.

------
sdfjkl
Duplicate of <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4500479>

